# Jeep GC 2000 Overheated and now won't start!



## joeyv96 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,
My jeep was leaking coolant pretty bad but not overheating over the summer, other than that it ran like a champ for the 190k it has on it. Until that is a month ago when it started over heating! Within a couple days of making sure there was water in the radiator and still having issues I headed to my friends backyard shop an hour away, I didn't make it there, I pulled over twice as soon as the temp gauge started rising, was almost there when it started loosing power and making an awful knocking sound, pulled over and now jeep will not start. It turns over pretty strong-even coughs- checked fuel, checked spark, changed CKP crankshaft position sensor since that will keep jeep from starting if out. Am now discouraged and at a loss as how to proceed, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Jeep is in buddies garage who has tools and quite mechanical. PS Have tried to run two different scanners and neither one is giving trouble codes.
Thanks for your time,
Joey without his jeep, Portland OR


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi joeyv96


Depending how badly your engine overheated you may have blown the head gasket. What you need to do is check if any blow-by goes through the radiator by opening the radiator cap while cranking the engine. A sure way to check it is by removing spark plug one at a time inspect it for any antifreeze on it then blow compressed air through the cylinder to verify the head gasket is still solid.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Which engine??

4.0L inline 6cyl is toast if they overheat that bad. Best case scenario will be cracked head. The engine losing power is a sign of trying to seize up. Once you pull the head you will most likely find aluminum deposits on the cylinder walls from piston galling. I have a 4.0L Cherokee waiting for a new engine after presenting the same symptoms......but it would start and run. Damage was verified by head removal and magnaflux by a local machine shop.

My son waited way too long to correct a simple radiator leak........


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

If that puppy lost power because of overheating, you'll be needing another engine. The only engine I've ever seen that can go without oil or water is the old 225 cid. the rest are either a really heavy doorstop, or a core for the new one


----------



## joeyv96 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the response guys. I will do a compression test ASAP but am pretty sure as you all said---"She's toast!!" Probably going to have to pop for a refurbished engine, Any one got a suggestion on getting a deal on it? Will let you guys know how it works out.
Take care,
Joey V:thumb:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Marshall engines

Remanufactured Engines, Car Engines and Replacement Engines by Marshall Engines

After putting a Fram oil filter on My 011 Wrangler and ruining the 2.5 that came in it I got a remaned engine from here and so far after three years the only problem I have had with it is deciding which oil filter to use, Mopar or NAPA Gold. After eth break in period my engine has more power than the original one did and runs as smooth as the 2012 3.7L in the new Wranglers


----------



## joeyv96 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, luck is a lady-my compression is good after 2 tests but still no start... Thanx for the info guys. Keep ya posted
JoeyV


----------

